# brickhouse



## brickhouse (Feb 14, 2012)

Where can i find schematics for mp-e0401 board that is in a ibanez ST1300 all I know is that the guitar has 3 slots for three switches that wire to the board

any help would be awesome


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Anything here?Wiring Diagrams - Ibanez Catalogs - Ibanez wiki or
Google Image Result for http://www.ibanezwiki.com/download/attachments/131115/04.jpg

this maybe...............


----------



## brickhouse (Feb 14, 2012)

wow, lots are there. 
I have one of these but it was just the body.
I should have no problem rewiring it.

I love the papers xD
Thank you very much


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

No Probs...you're welcome but..... don't thank me, thank this guy. Index of /Documents
Cheers, d.


----------



## oldchinopunk (Oct 8, 2012)

from México:

Thank you very much for your diagram. I received an Ibanez guitar as a present, but has no connections, so yours is going to be very helpful.sdsre


----------

